# RAMMIE's challenge



## RAMMIE (May 4, 2009)

See here.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1360783&postcount=18

any challenges should be posted here.


----------



## Baleful (May 4, 2009)

So someone with an i7 has to beat your output on your single i7 for 8 days straight, correct?  Hmm... this a very interesting challenge.  

Good luck guys.


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

Nice, a bit of friendly competition is always good 

After all, it gets boring after awhile just watching the fan on your CPU cooler go round and round and round and round.....

No i7's here but if you have any Q6600's that need some ass kicking then I should have a couple up for the challenge next week or so.


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

Been trying to get a quad 955 running on phase from the day of it's release. I have hit some problems, but should be up some time this week.....


----------



## RAMMIE (May 4, 2009)

Baleful said:


> So someone with an i7 has to beat your output on your single i7 for 8 days straight, correct?  Hmm... this a very interesting challenge.
> 
> Good luck guys.



Someone with an i920 has to beat my i920 8 day cumulative score within 7 days of my posting.Then the challenge is over and I post another CPU.Open to TPU WCG team members only.


----------



## RAMMIE (May 4, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Nice, a bit of friendly competition is always good
> 
> After all, it gets boring after awhile just watching the fan on your CPU cooler go round and round and round and round.....
> 
> No i7's here but if you have any Q6600's that need some ass kicking then I should have a couple up for the challenge next week or so.




A Q6600 will be next.


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> A Q6600 will be next.



That's good to know.

The one I have at the moment is being killed by two ATI cards folding but I should have another later next week and I may move these cards to another machine if I can sort the rest of my machines out.


----------



## Duxx (May 4, 2009)

Let me know when you toss up the E8400   Just wait until my board gets back from RMA


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2009)

Dude I am doing this but I'm not sure if I can match/exceed your output if I am also folding heavily on that rig. But like I've said I will try.


----------

